# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ 1000VAC/DC TRMS,BLUETOOTH USB ΜΕ ΕΓΧΡΩΜΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ UT181A.

## sotron1

ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ 1000 V AC/DC, 60mF, 60nS, 10Α AC/DC, -40°C έως 1000°C, 60ΜΩ, Μνήμη: 20000 Mετρήσεις, 10Hz β 60 MHz, Σύνδεση με Η/Υ μέ usb ή bluetooth*, TRMS.

Το UT181A είναι ένα ψηφιακό πολύμετρο με καταγραφή τάσης, True RMS, φίλτρο χαμηλής διέλευσης, αγωγιμότητα nS, διπλή μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας και άλλα.

 Με τη βοήθεια της δυνατότητας καταγραφής δεδομένων, οι χρήστες μπορούν να αποθηκεύσουν έως και 20000 σύνολα δεδομένων μέτρησης και να τα εμφανίσουν σε ένα γράφημα τάσεων για μακροπρόθεσμη παρακολούθηση.


Κοστίζει γύρω στα 380 ευρώ περίπου.
Δίνεται. 180 ευρώ.

Για την λειτουργία του, τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά video κλπ. Υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ.

Καινούργιo αχρησιμοποίητo.

Δεν αποστέλλεται.


Σωτήρης.


Τηλ: 6977640862





IMG_20220609_200328.jpgIMG_20220609_200256.jpgIMG_20220609_200430.jpgIMG_20220609_200705.jpgIMG_20220609_200739.jpgIMG_20220609_200815.jpg

----------

